# Opinion needed on a new, unworn jersey with a snag



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

It was my niece's birthday recently & I drove 2 hrs for her 7th birthday. Close to where my brother lives is a really nice bike shop. I decided to go check it out & ended up getting a new Cannondale jersey. The jersey is really nice with lots of details & it fits me like a glove when I tried it on in the store.

The only thing is that when I got back home, the tags on it somehow caused a snag on the left sleeve. Its not obvious when the jersey is worn but when laying flat, it is very obvious. I have a one month window for exchanges only. So I'm looking at a 4 hr round trip if I did that & I'm not even sure if it is exchangeable. The tags are still attached. What would you do if you were in my shoes??


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

There is no way I would travel any amount of time to return that. Just me.


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, the 4 hr total trip time is a deal breaker. It kills me though to get a new jersey that I haven't even worn yet & it gets a snag in it while in the bag on the way home. I mean really, who puts tags in the armpit of the sleeve??? Its the most stupid spot to put a tag. Every jersey I've ever bought till now has always had the tag either in the collar on the inside or on the zipper in front. Sorry for the rant but stupidity just irks me.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't do the return via snail mail? Did you call and say WTF, and ask what to do?

EDIT:
Oh, and BTW, that would irk me as well.... been there, pulled new jersey and it would annoy me each time i looked at it or wore it. Gotta move on I guess. Harder if new to be sure....


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

You'll get more snags wearing it. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I would use the phone and mail.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, if you can't call and mail it back, I think I'd have to chalk it up to _caveat emptor_ and check more carefully next time.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like the snag is on the underside of the sleeve. From the photos, only way someone is gonna see & notice is if they are way up in your personal space and inspecting your armpit and clothing. Anybody that close to you will know better than to comment, so no problem. If they do comment, kick 'em in the plums and tell 'em to mind their business.


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Opus51569 said:


> Yeah, if you can't call and mail it back, I think I'd have to chalk it up to _caveat emptor_ and check more carefully next time.


The OP said it got pulled on the way home. And it does not look like it was the stores fault. It looks like a tag put on at the factory..unless it fell off and the stor put it back on.


----------



## seanod (Aug 19, 2015)

Umm I thought this was a mountain bike forum Rub some dirt on it


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

seanod said:


> Umm I thought this was a mountain bike forum


Umm.. then you're on the wrong forum. This is *roadbike*review.com


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Just wear that jersey the next time you crash and it won't matter....duh....


----------



## stan01 (Apr 30, 2014)

A little more info. I sent a e-mail to Cannondale via their webiste to see if they could offer any other solutions. I told them how the snag was most likely a result of the manufacturer's tag & that the jersey has remained unworn with tags still attached. I also explained that any possible return & exchange to the store might not be possible because the store's inventory was limited in my sizing. 

They had other Cannondale jerseys available but it was either in a color/pattern that I didn't want or it cost more than the jersey I paid for. So either way using the phone & mail wouldn't work either because at some point money would have to be exchanged. The jersey I bought cost me $135 & the other ones were a bit more. It doesn't really matter because I have yet to hear back from Cannondale. A pity really. Oh well, I guess I should add this post to the one about the little things that drive you nuts??


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

There is a trick you can do to make it a little less unsightly. Get a relatively large eyed sewing needle & 12" of thread. Put the 2 ends of thread together so you have a loop at the opposite end. Thread the loop thru the needle so you end up with about 1" of loop on one side of the needle and 3-4" of the loose ends on the other. Using some magnification so you can see well, stick the needle into the jersey right at the base of the fuzzy. Hold on to the loop and pull the loose ends thru - it's OK if the ends come out of the needle on the other side. Now put the loop around the fuzzy and pull the loop (and fuzzy) thru to the inside of the jersey.

The fuzzy will still be there but now it's on the inside of the jersey.

Regardless of what you do - DO NOT cut the fuzzy off.


----------

